# How do you take Xanax? Best way?



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the best way to take Xanax? Do you let it dissolve in your mouth or what?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I just swallow it, I think it tastes gross. I don't think it's effects when taken sublinglually are any quicker or more effective then when taken orally. It's not particularly water-soluble so I just swallow it, takes about 20 minutes to kick in.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Best way is to swallow it. Some docs have recommended me that in a situation where you need to take it right now because you're having a panic attack, but you have a full stomach cause you just ate, then dissolving it under your tongue is a good choice. Snorting isn't too effective, it hits you right away but doesn't last long, the mucous membrane doesn't absorb all of it. If you have a tolerance to Xanax I recommend not snorting it because it won't do much, but if you don't then it'll hit you pretty hard.

Also, like istayhome said, letting it dissolve under your tongue is nasty, Xanax is one of the worst tasting meds I've ever known.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I have never taken Xanax before but I took a .5mg and it didn't really do anything.


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

Xanax works fast enough to not have to take it under the tongue ( sublingual? lol whats the word i forget) IMO. Klonopin on the other hand i soemtimes take under the tongue, but i find the effects to last longer if i swallow it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I take it with a sip of water.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> Well I have never taken Xanax before but I took a .5mg and it didn't really do anything.


It may appear like it doesn't do anything, but when dealing with a situation where you would be anxious, you will then feel the difference. It doesn't give you a high, it just makes you a bit calmed, and if you take low enough doses not to calm you, it still works against your anxiety.

I remember I was out one day, I took 0.5mg, a quarter of a bar, and I wasn't high or "feeling" anything, but instead, I was *not* feeling anxiety.


----------

